# Boston Butt - 4 lb.



## airs (Feb 2, 2013)

Guys,

Need some advice.  Cooked two 4 lb Boston Butts.  Turned out ok - a little dry and not as tender as I was expecting.  Here's the box score:

Rubbed and put on smoker at 8:30 am.

Temp 230 (Brinkman Electric)

3:45 pm IT reached 160

Put both butts in foil pan and covered.  Back in the smoker.

7:00 pm IT went up to 187 and froze.

I know there is a "plateau" around the 160 deg mark but not at 187.

Being 4 lbs, got gun shy and pulled the butts off at 8:00 pm

Let rest 30 minutes.

There was some juice in the pans - everything else looked great.

Any thoughts?


----------



## venture (Feb 2, 2013)

What temp did you pull them at?

Did you put any liquid in the pan before foiling?

Was the pan tightly foiled?

How are you checking your pit temps?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## airs (Feb 2, 2013)

I pulled them at 187

The recipe I was following did not say to add any liquid - so that's a no.

As for tightly wrapped - I may need to revisit - thought I did, but if it's that important I may to really look at that next time.

I use the Maverick dual probe thermometer.  I did notice the temps approaching the 155 range late in the smoke.

Appreciate the help - like I said, overall was very good - just can't figure out why things topped out at 187.


----------



## s2k9k (Feb 2, 2013)

I've seen butts slow down in the 180's before, they all have their mind of their own but I never foil I just wait them out, I want the bark!


----------



## airs (Feb 2, 2013)

Dave -

I love the bark as well - but doesn't the meat "dry" out not being foiled?  My 4 lb butts just seemed to take a long time to get to 205 IT - 11 hours and only got to 187 before I pulled them off.

Thanks Dave for the help.


----------



## s2k9k (Feb 2, 2013)

First as Venture mentioned, how are you checking your chamber temps? Are you sure your chamber temps are accurate? 11 hours for a 4 lb butt sounds like you are cooking at a lower temp then you think you are. I have pumped it up and started cooking butts at 275* and cut the cook time way down and still get great results.

Here are a couple of threads about no foil lean trimmed dry smoke butts that oppose all conventional wisdom that I tried and have now adopted because it works, took my pulled pork to a whole new level:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...dry-smoke-chamber-q-view-finished#post_855699

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...dry-smoke-chamber-q-view-finished#post_855699

Take a few minutes and read Eric's technical experience and even if you don't try it it still is a great read.

I'm out for tonight but will look for any reply tomorrow, Thanks!


----------



## airs (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks for the info Dave - I'll read it later today.  I have the Maverick Dual Probe to determine the temp of the meat and chamber - usually put the Smoker Probe right next to the meat.  I will be double checking that in some boiling water but I have done a Pork Tenderloin and a Pork Loin with great results using the Maverick.


----------



## sound1 (Feb 3, 2013)

Seems like a high stall, but not unheard of. I tend to agree that the pit temp was low, sure seems like a long time.


----------



## vtmecheng (Feb 3, 2013)

Airs said:


> I pulled them at 187
> 
> The recipe I was following did not say to add any liquid - so that's a no.
> 
> ...


Are you saying your pit temp went down to the 155 range late in the smoke?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 3, 2013)

I Smoked a 4Lb Butt yesterday as well. At 250-280*F took 10 hours to get to 200*F, I didn't foil. After an Hour rest covered and placed in a cold oven, it pulled nicely and had great bark but I thought it was dry. The family thought it was great but I have made/had better. It sounds like you did all correctly and it was just the meat, fat content, muscle density, etc, that was responsible for both our results. While mine had a 1/4 inch fat cap, it was pretty lean over all...JJ


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 3, 2013)

It's not uncommon to experience a double stall - happened to me last weekend!

Just hang in there, maintain your temps, and relax...I'm with Dave...I don't foil I just wait it out because I am a bark fanatic!

Bill


----------



## airs (Feb 4, 2013)

Checked my Maverick and it checked out ok.  I didn't even think that it could be the piece of meat.  Again, they were very good, just thought little 4 pounders would have cooked quicker.

Will definitely try the no foil route next time!

Appreciate all of the help and look forward to many more smokes.

Jeff


----------

